# Help negotiating salary



## mercury (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi all,

Been offered a job and the salary is circa 19k.

Anybody know if and how much this figure is negotiable?

The job will involve travelling abroad a couple of times a year and I was wondering if expenses,etc play a part in the salary.eg basic wage is 16k plus extra for travelling and whatever make it up to 19k.

I've got to ring back this afternoon to discuss salary,start date,etc so any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

YOu defo got to ask if the 19k is basic salary for your basic 37.5 hr week

do you get extras for:

Saturday/Sunday Work
Travel
Expenses (food accomodation etc...)

Also are you expected to pay for the stuff upfront then claim back or do you get a company CC?


----------



## mercury (Mar 14, 2009)

Good advice,cheers


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

If you end up paying for the stuff first and expensing it make sure you get;

a) An airmiles card for your airline. 
b) A credit card that either gives you cashback or more airmiles. Virgin Money for Virgin airmiles for example.
c) Stay in the same hotel chain and get hotel points.
d) Rent cars from the same company everytime. All these can even work together to pool your airmiles.

Make sure that you get all your expenses in by the middle of the month so you are paid by the end and it clears your card.

Only use your airmiles to upgrade to first class once to see what is like and then my advice would be to save them all up for a really good holiday. Don't be tempted to blow them on a very small bed that is still uncomfortable and some posh grub.

Time taken out of your personal time i.e. outside of 9-5.30 weekdays should either be in lieu or paid. However, it rarely is and if you want to progress and forge a career, i would take this on the chin to some extent. Obviously if you are knackered, you need to rest but if you commit to them, they should commit to you etc.


----------



## mercury (Mar 14, 2009)

Cheers Gruffs.

All travel/accommodation will be booked and paid for by the company,not sure about meals although where I'll be working will be army/airforce camps out in the sticks so presume they'll be covered upfront too.

Any tips on negotiating a higher basic?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

mercury said:


> Any tips on negotiating a higher basic?


Kind of hard to give advice without knowing the job/area/market...

Is it correct for the above?

But, basically:

You: Thanks for the offer, but I having been looking at the market rates, and I think a basic of £xxxx would be more appropriate for the role/responsibilities

Emp: Ahhh, well the most we could really offer you is £yyyyy

If you are a smart cookie, your xxxx is actually more than you want, and their counter offer of £yyyy is the figure you have in mind.

They will think they have won, because they talked you 'down' and you know they haven't, so everyone is a winner...

I have never, ever taken the first offer on salary, I treat it only as the start of the negotiations.

If they can't offer more now, ask about personal planning to get you up to your figures, bonus for reaching targets to get you there, 6 months reviews, training in lieu of money etc etc...

:thumb:


----------



## mercury (Mar 14, 2009)

The salary is around 2-3k lower than the industry standard but having said that there are very few,if any jobs local to me in this industry,and certainly nowhere paying this wage for other jobs.

Good tips,thanks.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I do have some tips on negotiating a higher basic. It's quite easy. It's what he ^^^^^^^^ said. :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Once you are in though, you can make yourself more attractive by volunteering to be a first aider for example. Actively research courses that would be useful to your role and request them. They can only say no. Then at your review, try for more money. Prove you're capable of more responsibility and you will be given it (and maybe more money).


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

mercury said:


> The salary is around 2-3k lower than the industry standard but having said that there are very few,if any jobs local to me in this industry,and certainly nowhere paying this wage for other jobs.
> 
> Good tips,thanks.


If you are going into the negotiations knowing that it's the only job in your area with your skill set, then I would recommend you take the softly, softly approach...

A line more like "thanks for the offer, but to be honest I was really looking for" may be better than saying that you have looked at the market, because if they have also looked at the market, they will know that it's the only real role out there at the moment...

Just remember one thing though - they want you, they have offered you the role, so you must be the best fit for them.....

What I said previously about if they don't offer more money still stands....basically what do you have to do in order to get the increase...

Good luck, keep calm and be firm but fair, you are looking for a win-win outcome...no one is losing today!

And maybe 1 last tip - if you are already getting butterflys about the call, then take some time to write down exactly what you want to say...and stick to it...this means there will be no pauses, no "ers", "mms", "likes" etc etc

:thumb:


----------



## mercury (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks to all,some good info.

Managed to negotiate 23.5k!

Start date 4 Jan.

Yipeeeeee.......:wave:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Cracking news.....

What did it go like????

Well done!

:thumb:


----------



## mercury (Mar 14, 2009)

My thoughts were to go in high then haggle!

Boss: Right then about the salary...

Me: Well my last job was paying 24k..not sure if you can get near that?....

Boss: The package we're offering has a max of 23.5k taking into account...etc...etc

Me: (metaphorically snapping his hand off considering it was circa 19k) Hmm..Ok I'm happy to go with that...etc

Result


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Awesome, nice to see things turning out for the better for a change!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Good for you....told you it is always better to ignore their first offer!!!

:lol:

Hope the new job goes really well for you!

:thumb:


----------



## mercury (Mar 14, 2009)

Cheers all


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

mercury said:


> My thoughts were to go in high then haggle!
> 
> Boss: Right then about the salary...
> 
> ...


Could they check with your last job what you was paid? Im all for bending the rules but unless you was getting that wasnt it a blatant lie to your new boss?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## mercury (Mar 14, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Could they check with your last job what you was paid? Im all for bending the rules but unless you was getting that wasnt it a blatant lie to your new boss?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


 They can check,it's true


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

mercury said:


> They can check,it's true


Jobs and Good un then:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Anytime I get a reference in that asks for previous salary details, I refuse to fill it in... none of their business....

At the end of the day, the company have agreed the salary, so they must feel that they are still getting value for money, so I don't see the harm, and don't think it is a lie more like good marketing 

:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Congratulations Mercury. Hope the new job goes well for you.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Flipping heck thats a hell of an increase. Well done mate and good luck


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Anytime I get a reference in that asks for previous salary details, I refuse to fill it in... none of their business....


Absolutely, same here too. Unless you are in a position where it is a legal requirement to publish your salary (CEO of a PLC etc...), what you get paid is a private arrangement between you and your company and no-one else's business. They can ask all they like, but no-one HAS the right to tell them except you.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ZedFour said:


> Unless you are in a position where it is a legal requirement to publish your salary (CEO of a PLC etc...),


and <ahem> there are a few ways around that too...

Not that I would do anything like that...

tut tut tut....:devil:

:thumb:


----------



## mercury (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for everything guys :thumb:

Wonder when I should ask for a raise? lol


----------



## G1lly (Apr 9, 2008)

Erm Jan the 5th lol

Good luck

G


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

well done i would want more than that to work with the raf and army though (ex RN) so come on then what have they got you doing.

on a sideline someone i know went for a job and asked for 80k a year which he got as he was previously on 74k after working there a few weeks he found out they would of paid 90k as they head hunted him he was a bit gutted but such is life


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

In one of my previous jobs, I was asked to effectively name my salary.
I did... immediately.
They agreed... immediately.

That messes with your head a bit over the next few days!!


----------

